# My AMPhibian is a featured vehicle



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I just noticed that the AMPhibian is now a featured vehicle at http://evdrives.com/index.html
I got my Alltrax controller and contactor with precharge resistor and diode from them and Carl was very helpful with my questions. I highly recommend them if you are dealing with 72 volts or less.


----------

